# Broken TV diagnosis?



## volbia (Aug 10, 2008)

i need some help diagnosing the problem for a TV, our projection 52" broke yesterday and my dad rushed out and bought a LCD instead of trashing it i took it to try and repair, the problem is the picture has split into two, instead of a solid picture its split as if its 2 layers, one red and the other blue and they are misaligned, any suggestions 

(its a mitsubishi projection TV weve had for 4 years)


----------



## Mhewski (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to TSG *volbia*~

I'll look into your situation, but wanted to welcome you to our community at the least


----------



## Mhewski (Jan 25, 2008)

please post your TV's model number & any trouble shooting you've already tried.


----------



## volbia (Aug 10, 2008)

model number is WS-48511 i havent tried anything (beyond tv settings) ive got no idea in tv repair.


----------



## volbia (Aug 10, 2008)

ive figured out that the R B convergence is off but when i try to correct it nothing seems to happen :\


----------



## volbia (Aug 10, 2008)

ive done the advanced convergence but its set for normal grid while the red is doing curves anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I think its beyond DIY, you need a visit from a serviceman. You have a failure in one or more of the modules, and unless you have spare ones you cannot isolate the fault. To buy spare modules would cost more than a new set...


----------



## Mhewski (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi *Volbia*
Sadly I agree with *kiwiguy* that this seems to go beyond a DIY project.

Please visit the following site for more expertize in Projection TV repair.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2036340_repair-projection-tv.html

The section of the site the link brings you to is very informative on minor Projection TV repair. Please scroll down to the section called Who Can Help, from there you can find online Projection Experts.


----------

